# Salt Run sunrise



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

St. Augustine City Dock 2009-07-26  6:33 AM EDT Low Tide -0.48 feet

Incoming tide all morning....I wonder where the tarpon will be?

                                           [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Too far :-[

Let us know how you do.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Last trip was a hoot, plugs on top   

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1248622484

2 weeks later, conditions are similar (except for the moon phase)

2009-08-09  Sunday
6:49 AM EDT   Sunrise
5:03 AM EDT   0.36 feet  Low Tide

I think the flyrod will be attempted this time.
3.7 degree of difficulty in the pike position...


----------

